# Dual national (US/Mexican) driving in Mexico



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

A temporary resident can drive a US plated car in Mexico with a TIP.
A permanent resident cannot.

What about a dual national ?

I'm not sure I can import my 2016 Japanese car made for Mexican market into the US. 
Let's say I can - and I properly register the car in the US.

Perhaps at some point in the future I want to visit Mexico with this car - FOR A SHORT VISIT. 

Can I ?
Does the question come down to - can a dual national get a TIP ?

You are not going to make me import the car to drive it for a short visit - are you ?


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

MangoTango said:


> A temporary resident can drive a US plated car in Mexico with a TIP.
> A permanent resident cannot.
> 
> What about a dual national ?
> ...


I’m also dual nationality. I use the passport that provides the most convenience at that point. If I’m taking a US registered car across the border then I travel as a US citizen and take out the necessary permits for the car. But if I’m entering Mexico by bus or riding in someone else’s vehicle then I use my Mexican passport without having to fill out any paperwork.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

If you go by the book, a dual or multi-national may only represent themselves or operate as Mexican _while they are within Mexico_. They may not claim any rights, protections or privileges that they might be entitled to from their other nationality. That’s the theory.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

If you are driving an American car into Mexico you have to represent yourself as American because Mexicans don’t have a right to take an American car into Mexico.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

So putting the last two posts together, I think the answer probably is you can't do it. When you accepted Mexican citizenship, you agreed to operate under Mexican laws while in Mexico and not claim any special privileges of your former/other nationality. So you must represent yourself as a Mexican, and as a Mexican, you don't have a right to drive in a US vehicle.

Until you know, for sure, where you want to end up it doesn't make sense to try to import or export cars. Figure out what end-state you want to get to before you start making moves. Then it will be more obvious whether to sell the SUV or not (oops!) and whether to export or sell the Japan car. 

You might end up selling the Japan car here and buying another car in the states. That might end up being the most cost-effective way to go, particularly if you want to be able to fly back here a time or two and have something to drive. You might want to sell the house first and the Japan car afterwards, for example.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

maesonna said:


> If you go by the book, a dual or multi-national may only represent themselves or operate as Mexican _while they are within Mexico_. They may not claim any rights, protections or privileges that they might be entitled to from their other nationality. That’s the theory.


I agree with that 100%. To me - that is not even a theory. But - if I were on Reforma in Mexico City, leaning against the fencing of the US embassy in some sort of physical danger and I had my US passport on me - I might show it to the guards (of course. if I did not have an appointment they likely would turn me away...)


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Jreboll said:


> If you are driving an American car into Mexico you have to represent yourself as American because Mexicans don’t have a right to take an American car into Mexico.


I think the primary reason for that is the 'fear' that the Mexican is likely bringing in a stolen vehicle. Honestly - I read that somewhere. 
I know my Mexican mechanic of many years drives the cars of many expats with US plated cars (to test drive them, to offer pick up service etc). Sometimes I laugh - he almost doesn't need his own vehicle.

BUT - we were given RP status at the Mexican consulate in the US without even asking for it. We left the box unchecked on the application. At no time did anyone say - oh by the way, now you cannot drive your car into Mexico. We showed up at the border and the woman at the window told us that. There we were, four cats in the SUV pulling a trailer - what were we to do ? The woman gave us a 3 month TIP. We imported the car shortly thereafter...


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

MangoTango said:


> I agree with that 100%. To me - that is not even a theory. But - if I were on Reforma in Mexico City, leaning against the fencing of the US embassy in some sort of physical danger and I had my US passport on me - I might show it to the guards (of course. if I did not have an appointment they likely would turn me away...)


I live on the US border, going into and living in Mexico for decades. I’m giving you my experience but you can do whatever you’re comfortable with.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

MangoTango said:


> I agree with that 100%. To me - that is not even a theory. But - if I were on Reforma in Mexico City, leaning against the fencing of the US embassy in some sort of physical danger and I had my US passport on me - I might show it to the guards (of course. if I did not have an appointment they likely would turn me away...)


Some people contemplating dual citizenship (i.e., foreigners wondering if they should acquire Mexican nationality) find the “only Mexican in Mexico” rule scary – they think that it means they wouldn’t even be allowed to get normal citizen services from the embassy of their other nationality. Of course you know better. But how it might play out in the emergency situation you hypothesize couldn’t be predicted – it would depend on lots of different things.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

eastwind said:


> So putting the last two posts together, I think the answer probably is you can't do it. When you accepted Mexican citizenship, you agreed to operate under Mexican laws while in Mexico and not claim any special privileges of your former/other nationality. So you must represent yourself as a Mexican, and as a Mexican, you don't have a right to drive in a US vehicle.
> 
> Until you know, for sure, where you want to end up it doesn't make sense to try to import or export cars. Figure out what end-state you want to get to before you start making moves. Then it will be more obvious whether to sell the SUV or not (oops!) and whether to export or sell the Japan car.
> 
> You might end up selling the Japan car here and buying another car in the states. That might end up being the most cost-effective way to go, particularly if you want to be able to fly back here a time or two and have something to drive. You might want to sell the house first and the Japan car afterwards, for example.


Actually - almost every morning I wake up and my goals/ideas have flipped. I spoke with a Mexican friend yesterday and I said - ya know - I was a little disappointed with Acapulco - it wasn't like I remembered - it seemed really poor. Even the employees at the 'upscale' hotel did not seem happy. She said - yes, the drug battles going on in Guerreo (?) are driving a lot of people from their homes and they are running to Acapulco, Taxco and Cuernavaca.

So for perhaps the last day or so my plan of the moment is to give the Cancun area a closer look. (I was actually at the point of booking a flight with my wife's 171,000 frequent flyer miles when I learned that they (AeroMexico) took them away due to inactivity.

I have been watching a lot of YouTube videos on Cancun area. I really do not want to live really high up. I thought the marina area looked nice but then I looked at some of the prices on the internet and let's just say I have good taste. I know the only real way to find someplace to rent is to do it physically - and I will do that. I do not have a Facebook account. Do you/ have you found the various Cancun centric Facebook expat sites to be of any value ? I really do want to be around people. To live the same 'sheltered' life I live today somewhere else makes no sense. 

Cancun would answer a lot of the problems I am facing. I could keep the car, drive the cats, keep lower cost Mexican healthcare, have access to a beach and a decent sized airport. 

Then the other side of my brain takes over and says - ya know Mango - you live in a incredible house (yes it is too big) but it really doesn't cost all that much. We have spent 10 years getting it to the point we like it, everything works (Yes it is time for new furniture). Maybe I am just scared.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

The Marina seems overpriced to me. It's newest, and overlooking the water, but not really on a beach. They have some houses too. Somebody was trying to sell one and was working with my lawyer and she sent around an advert to all her clients - they were asking over 1.2 million (US) for a pretty small house in the marina but not on the water. Too much. 

There are four developments (at least 8 buildings) I know of in the hotel zone that are condos (other than in Marina) and right on the beach. Lower-down apartments are generally cheaper to buy or rent. 

I'm sure you can find whatever you want as far as height. I was on the lowest apartment level for 4 years renting, it was one-up from the pool level. Now I'm on the 9th floor. I don't think I'd want to be on the 20th, but 9th is nice. In a power outage I can walk up the stairs without triggering a heart attack if I have to (and if I take it slow), but I've only had to do that once. There are quite a lot of apartments available to rent if you can connect with the owners, more on the lower levels than the upper levels I suspect. The hard part is finding them as there are no signs and no advertising.

The apartments are expensive, and have, I'm told, gone up a lot. But the market is pretty thin and if you find a motivated seller you can get a deal (I think I did). But I'd still say rent first, even though you know Mexico unlike the newbies, you still don't know exactly what you want, so I'd advise you to rent for a year per the conventional wisdom. Depending on your finances, you might have to rent until you can get the money out of your house anyway.

You'll have to visit and see how the place feels to know whether you want to be here or not. Still not humid here yet this year.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

MangoTango said:


> BUT - we were given RP status at the Mexican consulate in the US without even asking for it. We left the box unchecked on the application. At no time did anyone say - oh by the way, now you cannot drive your car into Mexico.


That's because one thing is an immigration matter and one is a customs matter. The various branches of govt. don't talk to each other, basically.

The same thing happened when the immigration laws were changed years ago. Suddenly those who had held FM3s for years had to switch to PR, unless they wanted to start the whole TR process over again from outside the country, and on the heels of that, Aduana said, "Oh, and by the way, now that you are PR you can't drive a foreign plated vehicle, you have to remove your car from the country."


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

surabi said:


> That's because one thing is an immigration matter and one is a customs matter. The various branches of govt. don't talk to each other, basically.


And yet it is interesting that we picked up our menaje at the consulate (and paid the related fees etc).
In fact it was a very long day - we got there early, handed in all our paperwork etc and the really nice guy said - this is going to take some time - go have some lunch. It was when we returned that he was sooo happy that we were give RP status. Then he said - ok let's take care of this menaje. That was interesting because that involved his sending our paperwork to Aduana in Mexico. who did their thing - and then the fun began. He put official Aduana letterhead into the printer, attached a modem to his printer and then said - ok Aduana all set on this end. Please send your approval to the printer. That didn't work right away. Basically the three of us were the last to leave the consulate that night. (I think it was a new process).


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

eastwind said:


> The Marina seems overpriced to me. It's newest, and overlooking the water, but not really on a beach. They have some houses too. Somebody was trying to sell one and was working with my lawyer and she sent around an advert to all her clients - they were asking over 1.2 million (US) for a pretty small house in the marina but not on the water. Too much.
> 
> There are four developments (at least 8 buildings) I know of in the hotel zone that are condos (other than in Marina) and right on the beach. Lower-down apartments are generally cheaper to buy or rent.
> 
> ...


I figured all these kind folk were getting bored with all my Cancun specific questions so I sent you a 'conversation'.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Cancun is not far..Drive over there or fly and check the whole coast out.. what else do?You have to do, get a feel for the area, it has changed a lot in the last 10 years. Maybe you wil find your spot.
I am going to Oaxaca to check a small community there where I was offered land and house..
I think I will sell the house in Ajijic but I am giving myself till December as my dead line to make a decision and then I ll go for it... Whatever I decide can be changed later, nothing if for ever except leaving your house.. Chances are that you will never have it again once you leave.
The house is too big for me. It as great for my husband and I but I do not want to bother with the maintenance, I want to be free to come and go although I still have 2 dogs and 2 cats.
Condominiums are out for me .Did that once and I do not want to own a place with all the rules and I do not want to live in a place that rents apartments either as they can be a zoo.. So the beach is out for me,, I ll stick to the highlands and visit the beach when I feel like it.
Right now I am planning a trip to Asia with an open return , Ill come back when I am sick of travelling.That is my firm plan for now.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I am a bi national too and when they threw me in jail I did not call the French consulate, I did my 2 days and got out like a big girl I am.. The power of consulate is overblown anyways.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

Years ago I was driving down a lonely piece of road in northern Mexico when this car, trying to go around a slow truck, crashes head on into me. I was driving a Ford F-150 van, he was driving a sedan, so I came out of it unhurt but in a daze. He appeared to have suffered a broken knee. We were taken to a hospital in the closest city. Luckily I had a cousin living there so as soon as I was given medical clearance I called him up. Now they had instructed the hospital security guard to stay by my side at all times and not to allow me to leave. On my phone call my cousin told me to start walking up and down the hall and eventually the guard would sit down somewhere. When that happened he would be at the end of the hall outside waiting for me. That’s exactly what we did. I returned to my home NOB and returned later for my van which my cousin had gotten fixed up. 
Sometimes you have to do what you have to do.


----------

